# GSD always hungry, looking for anything to eat



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi there,

I've been feeding my 1 year old GSD raw for 2.5 months now and it seems like his appetite has significantly increased over this time. He is always looking for things to eat in the backyard (twigs, leaves) and has eaten his own feces a few times, and also snuck into the kitty litter now twice in 2 days and eaten as much as he could until we saw and stopped it. 

We've been feeding a selection of chicken backs, chicken leg quarter, chicken breast, chicken livers, chicken hearts, green tripe, beef hearts, beef tongue (amounts and selection per meal based on RMB, muscle, organ ratio and rotating the various sources) and add a salmon capsule to each meal and on occassion some plain yogurt or an egg (and pumpkin if he has an upset tummy). We feed him twice a day, 20 ounces per meal. 

Is there something his diet is lacking that may be causing him to look for other things to eat? Has anyone else had this same issue with their GSD?

Thanks for your advise!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He may need to be fed more than 20 ounces per meal...a growing male. Do you use any treats during the day while training? I would bump up his food a bit or give him a mid-day snack. If he starts looking plump, back down. 
My dogs are always hungry, but don't eat poop or sticks. They would get into the cat litter if they could get to it. 
I also supplement with vitamin E, C daily and B complex & D every few days.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

My male (almost 7 months) is always hungry too. He gets between 20-24 oz at both meals. He is growing very tall but looks sort of skinny.

He was like this since I got him at 3 months, and when he ate grain-free kibble before I switched to raw.

He would eat all day if I would allow it, and my 3 y.o. female is almost as bad!

He has eaten my bque pit, outside chairs, charcoal, toys, and motor oil that merited a trip to the vet (he finds anything he can in the few minutes he is outside each day alone and figured out how to break into the shed).

Yep, he's always hungry!


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Add Digestive Enzymes, Probiotic to his food!!
I feed Natur Vet brand, from pet store.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of "meat" . Where's the bones. Where are the minerals. The list you gave , chicken breast , hearts , liver, tripe, beef tongue, heart -- all are high phosphorous without the calcium (macro nutrient).
Looks like the dog is craving the missing ingredients.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

& you need to be giving 1000mg of fish oil capsule per 10# of weight, per day. Plus a vit E.
I give my girl, 9 1000mg fish oil capsules a day, she is 90#.
& 400 IU of Vit E.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Sounds like a lot of "meat" . Where's the bones. Where are the minerals. The list you gave , chicken breast , hearts , liver, tripe, beef tongue, heart -- all are high phosphorous without the calcium (macro nutrient).
> Looks like the dog is craving the missing ingredients.
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


She said backs & leg qtrs, per the ratio, per day. I think they follow a 50%, 45%, 5% ratio = meat, bone, OM.

I'm not as exact, I feed a whole prey animal model; similar, not as precise here.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

mtmarabianz said:


> & you need to be giving 1000mg of fish oil capsule per 10# of weight, per day. Plus a vit E.
> I give my girl, 9 1000mg fish oil capsules a day, she is 90#.
> & 400 IU of Vit E.


Maybe im wrong on this but that seems like a crap ton! I feed 2000mg fish oil per day per dog, thats 1000 mg per meal since i feed them 2 times a day.

and i also feed 400iu of vit E.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> He may need to be fed more than 20 ounces per meal...a growing male. Do you use any treats during the day while training? I would bump up his food a bit or give him a mid-day snack. If he starts looking plump, back down.
> My dogs are always hungry, but don't eat poop or sticks. They would get into the cat litter if they could get to it.
> I also supplement with vitamin E, C daily and B complex & D every few days.


onyxgirl- can i use the B complex that i buy at CVS? I own Super B-complex for myself.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I dunno if this is more of a puppy thing since Saber is 13 weeks, but she also tries to eat sticks, bark, rocks, dirt, clumps of grass, paper towels, fabric, etc etc. When we walk or go out to potty it is just constant taking leaves and pinecones out of her mouth. I keep her far, far away from poo... don't want her to get a taste for that.

She is very food driven so maybe your boy is too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I give my 65 lb girl 2000 mg fish oil per day. I've read posts where people say to give 1000 mg per 10# but I"ve read articles that state 1000 mg per 30# when there are no issued. If you put together a spreadsheet of what you feed and the O3 to O6 ratio, I think you'll find that 1000 mg per 30# is sufficient to give you a ratio of less than 5:1 if you also feed a fish high in O3 such as sardines and mackerel. Jax's with fish twice a week and 2000 mg fish oil per day is at 3:1. (O6:O3)

I would add a multi-vitamin to his diet and possibly increase his food if he's to thin. Also, make sure your RMB to MM ratio is correct. His behavior could be that of a bored teenager also. How much exercise (physical and mental) is he getting? Keep the cat box clean, keep his feces picked up, so that you can break the habit before it gets bad.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Maybe im wrong on this but that seems like a crap ton! I feed 2000mg fish oil per day per dog, thats 1000 mg per meal since i feed them 2 times a day.
> 
> and i also feed 400iu of vit E.


Your not feeding enough.

It is easier with Grizzley Salmon Oil, more concentrated, # of pumps per weight listed on bottle.

But for the fish oil capsules, it is 1,000mg per 10# of dog weight; plus Vit E given in conjunction, lg dog 400 IU vit E.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I give my 65 lb girl 2000 mg fish oil per day. I've read posts where people say to give 1000 mg per 10# but I"ve read articles that state 1000 mg per 30# when there are no issued. If you put together a spreadsheet of what you feed and the O3 to O6 ratio, I think you'll find that 1000 mg per 30# is sufficient to give you a ratio of less than 5:1 if you also feed a fish high in O3 such as sardines and mackerel. Jax's with fish twice a week and 2000 mg fish oil per day is at 3:1. (O6:O3)
> 
> I would add a multi-vitamin to his diet and possibly increase his food if he's to thin. Also, make sure your RMB to MM ratio is correct. His behavior could be that of a bored teenager also. How much exercise (physical and mental) is he getting? Keep the cat box clean, keep his feces picked up, so that you can break the habit before it gets bad.


Jax08, just wondered if you were taking into consideration the fact that modern diet is heavy with omega 6, from grain fed animals, ie chicken, beef, ect.
Also, 3's foster anti-inflammitory hormones; 6's foster pro-inflammitory.

I'd skip a multi-vitamin with a balanced raw diet, but add a probiotic/digestive enzymes.

JMHO


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

mtmarabianz said:


> Your not feeding enough.
> 
> It is easier with Grizzley Salmon Oil, more concentrated, # of pumps per weight listed on bottle.
> 
> But for the fish oil capsules, it is 1,000mg per 10# of dog weight; plus Vit E given in conjunction, lg dog 400 IU vit E.


Had them on grizzly salmon oil, gave the recommended 5 to 6 pumps for meal But i ran out, and CVS was having a sale of buy One 1000mg 400 pill bottle of fish oil get another for FREE. lol So i went with that. 20 bucks and i have 800 pills of fish oil. I've been told that its 1000 per 30 #'s. which equals out to 1000mg per meal for my dogs.??


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Personally I would feed at least a minimum of 2 more proteins, along with some probiotics and salmon oil. If you're only feeding beef and chicken that's not enough variety IMO.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I give my dog with chronic dry eye 4800 mg fish oil a day, plus another 300 mg krill oil (which is supposed to be more bioavailable than fish oil.) My dog without an inflammatory issue only gets 2400 mg a day.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Had them on grizzly salmon oil, gave the recommended 5 to 6 pumps for meal But i ran out, and CVS was having a sale of buy One 1000mg 400 pill bottle of fish oil get another for FREE. lol So i went with that. 20 bucks and i have 800 pills of fish oil. I've been told that its 1000 per 30 #'s. which equals out to 1000mg per meal for my dogs.??


Same Here, MrsWoodcock!! Ran out of the grizzly, & got the buy 1, get 1 free fish oil capsules!!

I note a big difference, with the anti inflammitory benefits!!
& my girl eats them rite up!! 9 per day!!
I give 2 per day, to the 9 yo, 22# Cairn Terrier!! He acts as spry as the GSD!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mtmarabianz said:


> Jax08, just wondered if you were taking into consideration the fact that modern diet is heavy with omega 6, from grain fed animals, ie chicken, beef, ect.
> Also, 3's foster anti-inflammitory hormones; 6's foster pro-inflammitory.


Yes, yes and yes.

As I said, If you do a spreadsheet and factor in all of what you are feeding you'll find that 1000 mg per 30# will bring it down to less than 5:1.

Yes, I am aware which Omega does what and how grain fed meat is higher in O6 than grass fed.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Yes, yes and yes.
> 
> As I said, If you do a spreadsheet and factor in all of what you are feeding you'll find that 1000 mg per 30# will bring it down to less than 5:1.
> 
> Yes, I am aware which Omega does what and how grain fed meat is higher in O6 than grass fed.


Ok, thank you for your post, & your response.

I take it by, "factor in all of what you are feeding", you mean per week ratio, with the inclusion of weekly fish meals, containing 3's.

Again, thank you for your response, I appreciate your thoughts.
I do notice a difference, in my girls mobility, with the inclusion of extra fish oil, as well as added fat for winter feeding.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mtmarabianz - sent you a PM with a link to another message board where we had a thread on O6:O3 ratio.

Yes, I made a spreadsheet of what I feed in a week, included in there the fish meals and then adjusted the amount of fish oil needed to bring the ratio below 5:1. That is a minimum of 2000 mg per day to bring it to 3:1.

Thread Hijack Done.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> mtmarabianz - sent you a PM with a link to another message board where we had a thread on O6:O3 ratio.
> 
> Yes, I made a spreadsheet of what I feed in a week, included in there the fish meals and then adjusted the amount of fish oil needed to bring the ratio below 5:1. That is a minimum of 2000 mg per day to bring it to 3:1.
> 
> Thread Hijack Done.


OT: I think the "key" is various brands of oil, & EPA/DHA amt.

Regarding OP, I add canned mackeral (rinsed well, for the salt content), for extra "fat", from an animal source. In winter, when "extra" is needed.
Also, helps with the "hungries".


----------

